# instal W8 yosemite



## usurp (18 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre des problèmes pour installer Windows 8.1 via bootcamp sur un macbook pro retina 15' mi-2014 sous yosemite (à jour). Filevault activé. Assistant BootCamp version 5.1.4

Les premières étapes se passent normalement :
- création du disque d'installation depuis iso W8 (créé à partir d'un DVD original via l'utilitaire disque), option téléchargement logiciel de prise en charge cochée. Tout ça sur dd externe usb.
- création de la partition Windows après ajustement de la taille voulue.
- Redémarrage, le processus se lance (logo windows)

Et ça plante : "windows need to be repair", avec un message relatif à l'absence de disque usb (ou quelque chose dans le genre, je n'ai plus le message exact en tête)

Démarrage avec alt, j'ai bien OSX, Windows et EFI

Redémarrage normal sous Yosemite.
Je peux voir qu'une partition nommée BOOTCAMP est montée, en Fat32, vide de tout fichier.

J'ai reformater le dd externe, supprimé la partition BOOTCAMP via l'utilitaire Assistant bootcamp, relancé la procédure : re-création disque, téléchargement, partition...
Et.....même résultat. Normal me diriez-vous, les mêmes causes produisant les mêmes effets. Mais c'eut pu être un simple bug la première fois.

Le pb peut-il venir de FileVault? Apparemment c'est plutôt sur la création de la partition qu'il peut poser soucis. Donc je voudrais éviter de le désactiver pour devoir le ré-activer après, si le problème est autre.

Un diskutil list donne


```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         800.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                199.3 GB   disk0s4
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           *800.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 A58B25EF-6A48-46E5-8C28-D5A19D97732F
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              250.1 GB   disk2s1
```


----------



## usurp (18 Janvier 2017)

Bon en fait je crois que c'est le dd externe qui a rendu l'âme dans cette opération (coïncidence? dommage co-lateral?).
Vais trouver un autre disque pour re-tester


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Janvier 2017)

Salut

Ton schéma de partition est propre et Filevault ne devrait pas poser de soucis. L'install Windows se passant en dehors de l'organisation CoreStorage de Mac Os X.


----------



## usurp (19 Janvier 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Ton schéma de partition est propre et Filevault ne devrait pas poser de soucis. L'install Windows se passant en dehors de l'organisation CoreStorage de Mac Os X.



Ok merci jeanjd63 pour avoir jeté un œil et pour tes précisions.

Pour info c'était bien le DD externe qui posait problème, alors que j'avais fait une vérif de son état avant. Que de temps perdu pour rien....
Donc c'est réglé, ai pu installer Windows sans autre pb.


----------

